# savoy african teak humidor...



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Gonna buy one now, just wondering what else I need to buy to go with it. It doesn't really go into much depth on their website...



Thanks!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Buy a humidification element of some kind, either boveda packs or some HF Beads or kl or anything but the foam type, and a hygrometer to monitor your humidity too, and read up on how to season it, and don't forget some cigars to go in it


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

A list of things that will come in very handy:

Go here to purchase some Heartfelt Beads, which are considered along with Boveda as the "sure fire" humidity solutions: Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories
On the flip side, if you want to go the Boveda route you can purchase them directly from Boveda, or can find them slightly cheaper through Amazon and sometimes on sale through online retailers. You may also be able to find them locally in B&M, but will pay the retail markup in that case.

As mentioned, you can use "kl" (kitty litter) and it's far cheaper than either option. However for some the formula takes a little playing around with to get at the right RH. It isn't that difficult though, and a good many of us around here use it.

Get a digital hygrometer. One that can be calibrated works best, because if it is off from the factory you can set it back. Grab a Boveda pack, throw them in a bag together and then calibrate the hygrometer accordingly if it is off in its reading. Some who rely on HF Beads or Boveda don't use hygrometers because of the "set" humidity they offer..but I'd still rather spend the 20ish bucks and be a little extra comforted.

Then, decide what you want to supplement your humidor with. IE...Do you want a tupperdor or a coolerdor? Because you'll have more than it can hold before too long probably if you stick around these forums.

Once you get your humidor, take the instructions that come with it out and get rid of them. Go to this thread and follow the guide. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/265096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Excellent info, thank you!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

If I go the Boveda route, what humidity should I shoot for?


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Get the 85% packs they have for seasoning the box first, then go with your preference between 65-70 

Caveat, don't mix them


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Excellent info again, thanks!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

anthony d said:


> If I go the Boveda route, what humidity should I shoot for?


The Boveda rep here recommends shooting slightly higher than your desired RH due to wood absorbing moisture and seals allowing some slight loss...IMO I'd still shoot for the 65, because even with a little loss 62-63ish should be great, and with no loss 65 will be great. But again this mostly comes down to personal preference, and may take some experimenting with.

Also, when you factor in the number of Boveda packs to buy based on humidor size and quantity in there, go ahead and grab a few extra. (Or just get a 12 pack). You can keep a couple of extra in there just to help regulate better, and have some spare so that you can rotate them out and recharge as needed.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> Get the 85% packs they have for seasoning the box first, then go with your preference between 65-70
> 
> Caveat, don't mix them





Drez_ said:


> The Boveda rep here recommends shooting slightly higher than your desired RH due to wood absorbing moisture and seals allowing some slight loss...IMO I'd still shoot for the 65, because even with a little loss 62-63ish should be great, and with no loss 65 will be great. But again this mostly comes down to personal preference, and may take some experimenting with.
> 
> Also, when you factor in the number of Boveda packs to buy based on humidor size and quantity in there, go ahead and grab a few extra. (Or just get a 12 pack). You can keep a couple of extra in there just to help regulate better, and have some spare so that you can rotate them out and recharge as needed.


This is great advice from both of these members.

The 84's season really well, get enough and keep her closed for two weeks and you're done. Enjoy your humidor and figuring out which humidity you want to maintain. I use the 65's with really good smoking results. My Diamond Crown humidor holds at 64, and my Waxing Moon holds at 65.

Cheers!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Whatever you do, when the 84%s are in there seasoning the humi, DO NOT OPEN IT! Just be patient and let it do it's thing for at least two weeks. Patience goes a long way in this hobby. If you peek, you might as well start the clock over again. It'll be tough, but trust me. Enjoy your new humidor!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

All great advice, I appreciate it greatly. I ordered the 84's to season, and I promise I won't open it.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll second RH beads. My Savoy is 67% without fail every time I open the lid. Also, ditch the analog hygrometer immediately and get a digital and calibrate it.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Ok, so I did the seasoning and conditioning of the humidor, and it is holding steady at 65. Gonna add my cigars today when I get home from work, but I am wondering if I should just lay them on top of the Boveda packs, or should I put a small shelf so that they don't touch them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mokano (Apr 26, 2014)

anthony d said:


> Ok, so I did the seasoning and conditioning of the humidor, and it is holding steady at 65. Gonna add my cigars today when I get home from work, but I am wondering if I should just lay them on top of the Boveda packs, or should I put a small shelf so that they don't touch them.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Mine are just all in there together. A few under a row of cigars and one on the very top. I have looked at the cedar packet holders for them, but just can't give up the cigar space for the 'shiny' of the cedar.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

anthony d said:


> Ok, so I did the seasoning and conditioning of the humidor, and it is holding steady at 65. Gonna add my cigars today when I get home from work, but I am wondering if I should just lay them on top of the Boveda packs, or should I put a small shelf so that they don't touch them.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Boveda says that their packets can touch cigars and/or cedar all they want. You're safe!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

These Boveda packs seem to be working great... Humidor is holding stead around 64-65% according to my cool little now-calibrated XiKar digital hygrometer, lol...


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Ok, so one last question... What is the best room in the house to keep the humidor? Would a finished basement be good? Or can I just keep it in my dining room?


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

anthony d said:


> Ok, so one last question... What is the best room in the house to keep the humidor? Would a finished basement be good? Or can I just keep it in my dining room?


Best is any room below 70%- I like my basement for the cool, as sometimes my wife likes to shut off the ac and open the windows for some "fresh" air (read muggy-as-can-be-pollen-filled-steam-death-dear-there-is-a-reason-they-invented-air-conditioning-what-are-we?-savages?) and I can't believe the temp spikes are good for them; cigars like consistency.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Moving them to the basement when I get home, lol...


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

You forgot one thing... Post up some pics!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I posted one in the Groupon thread after I got my order in... Pretty basic really, not too impressive compared to what I have seen posted from others.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Ok, just wanted to give an update.

This humidor is very, very consistent, and is working excellently. Holding perfectly at 64-65% rh and 70°. I have it in a glass cabinet in my dining room.

My cigar collection is getting low, so I am placing a few orders this week. Probably gonna buy my first box(es), since up until this point I have only been buying singles and 5ers.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Your collection may be getting low, but there ain't no filler in there! Nice quality collection.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Your collection may be getting low, but there ain't no filler in there! Nice quality collection.


Thanks David! I am gonna pull the trigger on a box of Hemmingways and a box of Oliva V's for sure, just debating whether or not to get a box of the Padrons as well.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Grab a box of all of them!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like a nice humidor. I spent over 3 weeks seasoning my Daniel Marshall and have been rewarded with a very low maintenance humi. Enjoy, and I second the Padron's!


----------

